# Coastline Trailers



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

What experience do you guys have with Coastline trailers? We talked with them on Monday about getting a new trailer. I was less than impressed with the lady in the front office. She was quite rude, but I have heard great things about the trailers. Having a hard time reconciling the two. Thoughts?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I worked for a dealer a few years ago that sold them. We had very few problems but they were not that easy to work with when there was a problem. I think they really believe their product is free from any defects and anything that happens is the owner's fault. 

Cliff


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Iâ€™ve had nothing but positive experiences with them the few times Iâ€™ve had minor issues with my 2017 trailer and taken it over to their place in Seadrift.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

bought my first coastline trailer this year, I've put about 400 miles on it so far, it's under a 24' bay boat

It's about 8 years old, seems very well built, pulls great, so far it's one of the better built and pulling trailers I've had


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

It may be a good trailer, but that attitude from their staff would turn me off, move on.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bevo34 said:


> What experience do you guys have with Coastline trailers? We talked with them on Monday about getting a new trailer. I was less than impressed with the lady in the front office. She was quite rude, but I have heard great things about the trailers. Having a hard time reconciling the two. Thoughts?


My experience with them was the same as you described.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a dual torsion axle Coastline for my 21' Kenner. Overall, I've been happy with it and it is well made...except a few things. 

The carpet covered plywood the fenders bolt onto was bolted on with some pretty small bolts and lock nuts, and can't recall if they have washers off hand. The road vibration (I'm guessing) sort of wallowed out the bolt holes in some places enough that the fender was loose. Easy enough to fix with larger bolt / washer, but it seemed like a cheap short-cut in the initial design/build. Granted this took place over a couple years, but I think better hardware and maybe larger diameter washers during the build would have prevented it.

I also don't think the angle of the bunks is quite right for my hull, because over the years there are distinct wear marks in the gelcoat in bow section. Almost like the bunks are either too close together and/or slightly wrong angle. Coastline said they work from a mold for that specific hull, but who knows...
For reference, the original trailer when I bought the boat in 2001 didn't do that after over 10+ years of use.

Lastly, consider location - I live in Friendswood so it's just too much of a haul to bring it back to Coastline for any type of service.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's been alright, but the fenders rattle like crazy. The trailer itself is solid. 

Never dealt with the customer service


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a fix for the trailer fender rattle. Aint cheap but it does fix it for good.

Learned it from paragod and have repeated it on many trailers.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

sgrem said:


> I have a fix for the trailer fender rattle. Aint cheap but it does fix it for good.
> 
> Learned it from paragod and have repeated it on many trailers.


Weld?

Please share. I'm tired of the fender rattle

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have one for my 2012 Seafox...worst trailer I've ever owned. Cheaply built, I've had the fenders replaced 5 times. (they bolt on and are flimsy as all get out) I had SGREM replace the axels as the hubs went out. (they weren't sealed hubs)
After $1000 in upgrades and repairs, I'd have been better off with a company not based 3 hours from Houston. Customer service was "so so" when I had to drive to Seabrook to get new fenders.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, Sgrem do tell of your fix please.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

sgrem said:


> I have a fix for the trailer fender rattle. Aint cheap but it does fix it for good.
> 
> Learned it from paragod and have repeated it on many trailers.


Speaking of *Paragod*...just go have him build you a trailer. Really nice guy and knows what's what...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Just curious, I have owned several brands of aluminum trailers over the years, the three most recent have been Coastline. I've never had the first fender problem on any of them, and frankly, only a few very minor problems out of any of them over about 30 year run. As for needing to replace axles because the hubs went bad...whose fault is that...the company that built the trailer or the guy that didn't maintain them?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

gm said:


> Yes, Sgrem do tell of your fix please.


Hes showed me before. If I recall, he just welds a piece of 90 flat bar to the fender, then the other end to the trailer frame.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Vibration causes metal fatigue which eventually wears out your fenders. Balanced tires help. The tire shop will tell you you dont need to balnace trailer tires. He is generally right from his aspect of tire life but for fender and trailer life you need to balance them. 

You see the large square crossbeams that are spread underneath your trailer. Typically you see them squared off just to the edge of the outside of your main trailer frame beams.

I have a source to get that crossbeam full length which sticks out about 10" or so outside your trailer frame on both sides. Mounting that full width across your trailer frame and using it as your fender mount makes that fender rock solid. It wont move again. 

It makes your step area smaller unless you put the normal fender step mount on top of it.

Look under your fender step mount against the trailer frame beam. Most are cracked here. This exacerbates the fender vibration bringing it all to a faster death.

You can blame Coastline if you want. But if they built the trailer with every option to make it rock solid live forever you wouldnt afford it and you would seek out the more affordably made trailer. And i got news for ya....most trailers are made very similar with aluminum supplied from the exact same supplier.... welded vs bolted, welded bunk bolsters vs u bolted bunk bolsters, heavy timber bunks vs 2x6 bunks, galvanized tongue and bow stop vs aluminum tongue and bow stop. All very similar personal preference.

Hubs, bunk carpets etc are not going to live forever. Expect to do some maintenance. You change the oil in your car very begrudgingly every 5000 miles or so. Why not spend a lil maintenance time yearly on the thing that holds up your favorite toy.

Bring it to me and i can get it fixed up. Order it this way when having yours built. Be ready to pay for it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

dk2429 said:


> Hes showed me before. If I recall, he just welds a piece of 90 flat bar to the fender, then the other end to the trailer frame.


Negative. This changes nothing. The main trailer frame flexes and oscilates unless it is solid all the way across.

Basically any distance away from those main cross beams has a lot of flex. Which is the nature of aluminum and totally normal.

The new square tubing cross beam mount will be much sturdier and solid with practically zero flex.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Sgrem, that all makes sense. I wasn't generally bashing coastline, as I said overall i've been happy with it, but for the 2 things I mentioned.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

I stopped at McClain several months ago to pick up some parts and there were more Coastline trailers there for repairs than any other brand. They were all there for different reasons but definitely had me wondering about quality. My Skeeter is on an EZ Loader. No problems with fender strength or anything else. Trailer is a little finicky loading boat but built like a tank.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

I had a hub fail, like the lug nuts yielded and the whole tire and rim went bouncing down the road. When I called customer service/the shop it was terrible; the trailer was less than 1 year old but they were quick to say no warranty coverage. Same as others comments, really not great to deal with. 

They told me I could bring it to them in sea drift; but I live in San Antonio so yea right. Fortunately their hub supplier is in SA so I was able to pick it up here and install it myself. Cost me a few hundred $. 

Had a problem with brake light wiring too. So thatâ€™s my $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I guess maybe Iâ€™m lucky I keep my boat in Seadrift!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I bought my coastline single axle trailer new in 2007 with my Shoalwater boat. I have not had a single issue. Great trailer!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

mbj358 said:


> I stopped at McClain several months ago to pick up some parts and there were more Coastline trailers there for repairs than any other brand. They were all there for different reasons but definitely had me wondering about quality. My Skeeter is on an EZ Loader. No problems with fender strength or anything else. Trailer is a little finicky loading boat but built like a tank.


Probably has alot to do with the fact they sell way more than anybody else. Like Sgrem said, they are all very similar when you compare apples to apples, Coastline makes a pretty good trailer for the price point of a base model. I've never dealt with their customer service, but it looks like it depends on what side of the bed the lady woke up on, lol.


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

I'm waiting to pick up my new Coastline trailer up in September.I plan on putting another coat of cold galvanize on the torsion axles.Its my understanding that all torsion axles have a small drain hole in the center to let moisture out. I'm thinking about installing a scupper ball with 5200 over the hole to stop water from getting in while loading and unloading.Do you think this is worth it or just overkill.


----------



## Richard11111 (Jun 30, 2016)

I had a crack on my present trailer welded. Repair shop/Welder who repaired it said to keep an eye on it due to corrosion deep in the aluminum. That worried me enough to order a new trailer from Coastline Trailers. The shop guy said get a Coastline Trailer if I was to replace it.



saltgrassdrifter said:


> I plan on putting another coat of cold galvanize on the torsion axles..


I know of a few that have coated the axle with truck bed liner stuff. I'll probably do that to mine when I get it in a week.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Richard11111 said:


> I had a crack on my present trailer welded. Repair shop/Welder who repaired it said to keep an eye on it due to corrosion deep in the aluminum. That worried me enough to order a new trailer from Coastline Trailers. The shop guy said get a Coastline Trailer if I was to replace it.
> 
> I know of a few that have coated the axle with truck bed liner stuff. I'll probably do that to mine when I get it in a week.


Also a terrible idea. While you think it is sealed it wont be. There will be a compromised somewhere. A big rock could ***** it going down the road. It will hold saltwater behind the bed liner and rot your axle fast as anything.

PROBLEM IS!!!!! you wont be able to tell at all. It will be covered up and you cant inspect the condition.

Leave it all as is fellas. When it is time to replace an axle just do it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

saltgrassdrifter said:


> I'm waiting to pick up my new Coastline trailer up in September.I plan on putting another coat of cold galvanize on the torsion axles.Its my understanding that all torsion axles have a small drain hole in the center to let moisture out. I'm thinking about installing a scupper ball with 5200 over the hole to stop water from getting in while loading and unloading.Do you think this is worth it or just overkill.


Never plug the hole! Your axle has a dip in the middle to clear a Vhull. That dip holds water like a bowl if you cover the hole you will have a constant pool of water in that dip. Bad idea. The holes were added after the first generation of that axle design failed guess where? Right smack dab in the middle due to that dip having heavy corrosion.


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the advice sgrem i don't normally buy new trailers usually just patch my old trailers. I'll just use it the way it comes and rinse it with salt away every trip.It's going to be nice when pulling the boat looking forward more than looking back.Thanks again


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

After reading the stories about Coastline trailers, Iâ€™m glad my favorite toy is towed by McClainâ€™s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a nextrail that was made for my boat sight unseen (before i purchased it) and the boat just didnâ€™t sit right and was difficult to load. The boat stays in POC so I hauled it over to coastline to see if they would beef it up and get it setup right. The shop foreman said no problem, make an appointment and weâ€™ll get it done in about a day. I set up an appointment about 2 months later, drove down from Bastrop..picked the boat up in POC and drove over to coastline. This time the foreman said he absolutely wouldnâ€™t work on the trailer and that I needed a new trailer which they would build for 8k. Fortunately I was referred to Choateâ€™s Boats who got it adjusted perfectly....I donâ€™t appreciate the waste of my time by Coastline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

I've got a 1999 trailer from sportsman that i coated head to toe in grease when new and its still in good shape, just replaced the axles last month first set.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

habanerojooz said:


> After reading the stories about Coastline trailers, Iâ€™m glad my favorite toy is towed by McClainâ€™s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a few of both, really not much difference in quality. I prefer the Coastline's bunk board layouts better, just seems liie they load easier than a McClain.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I too have had several of each. And EZ loader and others i cant remember. They all built a lil different but mostly the same.

I like McClain's bunk bolsters and bunks better. I like coastlines aluminum bow stop, tongue, and guide on poles.

For larger boats i prefer Mcclains galvanized bow stop amd tongue.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree with your comments. No problems with the trailer just the staff. Very rude!


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

Customer service sucks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I have had a couple Coastline trailers and have always been treated fine. 

I coat my axles with Corrosion X Green and they look just as good as they did 6yrs ago when I got my trailer. The Green Corrosion X leaves a nice gooey coating which keeps the saltwater out. I reapply once a year if it starts looking a little less gooey.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I too have had some work done at Coastline. I was warned the lady that answers the phone is absolutely the rudest person you will ever deal with on the phone. That was an understatement! She is horrible! But, I was also told that the guys in the back that do the work or outstanding, I agree with that 100%. The job they did on my trailer while I waited was OUTSTANDING. I would go back again if I ever needed anything done to my trailer and hopefully that lady in the front office will be gone.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

texasGG said:


> I too have had some work done at Coastline. I was warned the lady that answers the phone is absolutely the rudest person you will ever deal with on the phone. That was an understatement! She is horrible! But, I was also told that the guys in the back that do the work or outstanding, I agree with that 100%. The job they did on my trailer while I waited was OUTSTANDING. I would go back again if I ever needed anything done to my trailer and hopefully that lady in the front office will be gone.


That woman must be married to the owner. Everytime a thread is brought up about Coastline, the rude lady upfront is always mentioned :biggrin:


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*DonH*

Owned two Coastline Trailers. Wonderful trailers. I stopped in one day on way home to get a taillight replacement..an it was on her lunch hour.. She help me and I thanks her for it left.. She didn't have to wait on me. She told me they were closed at first.. I told her I was from out of town and couldn't come back.. So she did worked with me.. All was good. They will do care about there trailers and customers.. but you must get an appt before you take you trailer in for work.. They will work with you.


----------



## Cutbaits (Nov 13, 2012)

I havenâ€™t had any problems out of my trailer. Great experience purchasing it and Emily went above and beyond on my build specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have bought a few things from Coastline and the ladies were always super nice over the phone and in person.


----------



## Tidegauge (Aug 9, 2019)

I had a similar experience with them on the phone. Had lots of questions and they seemed annoyed. Guess they deal with manufacturing trailers every day so some questions become stupid questions.

Either way, trailer was ordered and finished in two weeks during the winter, just as they said it would. No issues with the trailer and it fits my boat like a glove.


----------



## traelj2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bevo34 said:


> What experience do you guys have with Coastline trailers? We talked with them on Monday about getting a new trailer. I was less than impressed with the lady in the front office. She was quite rude, but I have heard great things about the trailers. Having a hard time reconciling the two. Thoughts?


Good Evening! My name is Tracey Johnson and I am the Sales Manager for Coastline Trailers. I want to apologize if I have said or done something to make you feel "less than impressed with me". We here at Coastline Trailers pride ourselves with customer service. I have been talking to the owner, Marty Strakos, and we are taking all of these concerns seriously. We invite each and everyone of you who are disgruntled, upset or unhappy with us in any way to call myself or Marty so we can talk about this and fix what ever issues there may be. We strive to put the best trailer out there and the most affordable price. We do not take short cuts on our trailers. We stand behind our product and honor our warranty 100%
So again we urge you to contact us. We can not fix any problems if we are not aware of them. 
Coastline office - 361.785.4073
Marty Cell - 361.894.3805
Tracey Cell - 361.746.8488

Or you can email us at
[email protected]


----------



## jeffbx62 (Aug 19, 2019)

traelj2013 said:


> Good Evening! My name is Tracey Johnson and I am the Sales Manager for Coastline Trailers. I want to apologize if I have said or done something to make you feel "less than impressed with me". We here at Coastline Trailers pride ourselves with customer service. I have been talking to the owner, Marty Strakos, and we are taking all of these concerns seriously. We invite each and everyone of you who are disgruntled, upset or unhappy with us in any way to call myself or Marty so we can talk about this and fix what ever issues there may be. We strive to put the best trailer out there and the most affordable price. We do not take short cuts on our trailers. We stand behind our product and honor our warranty 100%
> So again we urge you to contact us. We can not fix any problems if we are not aware of them.
> Coastline office - 361.785.4073
> Marty Cell - 361.894.3805
> ...


With all due respect, if this many people are saying the Customer Service Department has a rude tone, maybe you should step away and learn some people skills? Most people that are spending a tidy sum of money will have a question or two about the product. Its Human Nature.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just curious, I have owned several brands of aluminum trailers over the years, the three most recent have been Coastline. I've never had the first fender problem on any of them, and frankly, only a few very minor problems out of any of them over about 30 year run. As for needing to replace axles because the hubs went bad...whose fault is that...the company that built the trailer or the guy that didn't maintain them?


I maintained them regularly...they were greased after every trip and the boat and trailer washed thoroughly. Maybe it was just the cheap axels they used in 2012 but my experience is that the trailer I bought brand new was sub par for any other trailer I've owned. SGREM installed a new axel with sealed/maint free hubs and it made all the difference in the ride and handling. Had they spent $100 more in better parts, I'd give them a better rating...but when they have bolt on fenders that are thin as paper and axels that spin hubs after 2-3 seasons...I don't call that quality.
By the way, I was told that you're not supposed to stand on the fenders...as a matter of fact if you go to any of the boat shows, they write that on top of their fenders. First trailer I've ever owned that you can't use the fender as a step to get in and out of the boat when you have it parked someplace for loading/unloading. Simply welding the fenders on with a brace would fix this. They unfortunately went the cheap route.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

jeffbx62 said:


> With all due respect, if this many people are saying the Customer Service Department has a rude tone, maybe you should step away and learn some people skills? Most people that are spending a tidy sum of money will have a question or two about the product. Its Human Nature.


There's a good chance the Coastline staff people have been interacting with haven't been Tracy the sales manager or the owner of the company. likely just some of the customer service people they've hired. Just a thought.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

photofishin said:


> By the way, I was told that you're not supposed to stand on the fenders...as a matter of fact if you go to any of the boat shows, they write that on top of their fenders. First trailer I've ever owned that you can't use the fender as a step to get in and out of the boat when you have it parked someplace for loading/unloading. Simply welding the fenders on with a brace would fix this. They unfortunately went the cheap route.


That was an issue a couple of my customers had to deal with. On a dual axle trailer it is very inconvenient to work with the boat if you can't step on the fenders. That blocks access to most of the center of the boat. When the fenders cracked, Coastline wouldn't warranty them without a fight.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamescmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

No problems here, they have a good product. They did what they said they were going to do.. The trailer was build and shipped on the delivery date we discussed. Not a lot of frills, but a good product. Magic Tilt also makes a jam up trailer. JM


----------



## spratjack46 (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe the lady was having a bad day. I've always had excellent response, never a problem.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

I bought a Coastline Trailer about 2.5 years ago and am glad I did. I spent all of about 5 minutes at their office getting the paperwork done, and they gave me a shirt. I don't recall them being abrasive or harsh, but even if they had been, you have to ask yourself this question. Are you interested in buying a quality product or a social visit?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure have enjoyed the three Coastline trailers that I have owned. No issues but when I lost a cap off of my hub the other day I called them and they sent me a new one no questions asked.

TH


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Let me rephrase that. Now that you mention it, I found them to be a bit hurried or busy when I called, but I usually call my vendors as soon as they open in the morning so I tend to get that alot. However, once I arrived to pick it up she couldn't have been nicer, as was the guy that rolled out my new trailer and hooked it up. I'd say give them another chance and don't take it personally. It's worth it.


----------



## CB101 (Sep 19, 2017)

FWIW, I bought a new trailer from Coastline a few months ago for an old 22cc and customer service was good.

A medical issue prevented me from delivering the boat on my build date (they needed it because they didn't have the measurements).

Owner offered to get it from POC, but balked when he saw the old trailer (can't say I blame him).

They then worked me in 3 weeks later (original lead was nearly 2 months) and loaned me a trailer so I didn't have to risk the rusted out trailer dumping the boat on 185.

The trailer is built like a brick....well...you know. Even though I'm only 3 months in, it all seems good.

I can say I'm a bit concerned about all the fender talk. Would like to beef them up so I can use them as a step. My CC has high sides and getting in is difficult without a ladder or fenders.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have my second trailer from them. They have been good trailers.


I did try to talk with the office a few years ago and that is not their strong point. Wonder if it is the same lady? The one I got needed PR and BS 101 and 102 classes.


----------



## Richard11111 (Jun 30, 2016)

Picked up my today trailer as they promised. Office and shop personal were polite and wanting to be helpful. They are busy though. Trailer build was top notch which is why I guess they are busy in the shop and office but I would never say they were rude or unpolite. So, no complaints from me.


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

I called today to order a guide on square tubing for my boat trailer. Apparently it costs $150-$200 to ship a $45 dollar part. Needless to say I will have to go to Mclain Trailers and retrofit my trailer to install their piece. No complaints about the trailer though. It's solid.


----------



## traelj2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

We are sorry you are having issues with the shipping of the guide pole. Freight charges are outrageous and not set by us. Traditionally we send the guide poles on a pallet and on freight. We have been told that UPS or FedEx won't take them as it. We have dealers all around Texas and can try to work with a delivery of a guide pole to one of them that may be closer to you. Marty Strakos, the owner, has asked if you would please call him at 361.894.3805 We want to try and help you any way possible. - Tracey Johnson - Coastline Trailers


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Have a Majek Texas Slam 23 on a coastline and it has been ok. Trailer lights are the only thing that I have issues with but, lifetime warranty on all lights. So I send them in and they send them back to me. Every time I called, whoever answered the phone was ok to deal with. Solid trailer and no rattle in my fenders. Its a 17 trailer so not sure if the issues were corrected or im just lucky.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Best In Class*

These folks have saved our @ss building the best trailer on the road for over a decade. Sometimes businesses along the coast march to their own drummer. They may not be all "politically correct" and "Corporate World groomed" but they'll typically exceed expectations. I can remember a sign at Robbie Hawes bait camp that said "_We don't care who you think you are; who your daddy is; or how much money you've got_". That let us all know exactly where we stood with them when we walked in the door. Robbie and Marie were great folks and ran a heck of a business, salt of the earth.

_These sentiments sometimes reflect a culture of a people operating at the end of the earth "on their terms" for better or worse, take it or leave it. We exist in a blast zone of hard weather and harder economics at times. Sometimes that clashes with folks from the big city and a "pc" culture._ Hope this insight helps, God Bless.

KK


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

traelj2013 said:


> We are sorry you are having issues with the shipping of the guide pole. Freight charges are outrageous and not set by us. Traditionally we send the guide poles on a pallet and on freight. We have been told that UPS or FedEx won't take them as it. We have dealers all around Texas and can try to work with a delivery of a guide pole to one of them that may be closer to you. Marty Strakos, the owner, has asked if you would please call him at 361.894.3805 We want to try and help you any way possible. - Tracey Johnson - Coastline Trailers


I completely understand the shipping. Marty just left my house. He personally drove to Beach City and installed the new guides on my trailer. By far the best customer service I have encountered. Talk about taking pride in their product. You don't get this kind of service nowadays! Thanks Marty!


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

I picked up my new Coastline Trailer today,it fits my boat perfectly.Overall experience was a good one would recommend them to a friend.Tracy in the office was nice even though I showed up three days early.They let me store my boat in a safe place until the build date.Bobby in the back is the man,I called him and changed somethings before the build and it worked out really nice.If there is something that you don't like or would like to change let them know.They will work with you to make it like you want.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*Coastline*

I had a fishing buddy buy a coastline several years back and it had some sort of problem (don't remember what) but the owner drove all the way to his house(over 70 miles) to take care of it . That kind of service stuck with me, so when I needed a new trailer it was a coastline. Picked up my new trailer 2 weeks ago. Brace under the fender so no rattles. bolts threw the fenders, no more screws. Pulls great and boat fits nicely. The guy that helped me hook it up had a problem with the hitch so he swapped it out with a new one before I left. The girls in the front office seemed really busy and it was all business when we filled out the paper work and answered all my questions. Just the way I like it. No B.S. What else do you need!


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

*Coastline*

I have had several of their trailerwith no issues. I currently have a 5th 
Lake trailer and have had numerous problems.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marty is s personal friend of mine. Straight forward , stand up guy - period. Have spent lot of time with him and he is proud of what he does and will do what it takes to be the best . Not sure who is answering phone but I have a feeling it has been addressed.


----------



## hihe (Jun 19, 2013)

*rude sec. at coastline*

they were rude to me when i purchased two axles. I was told i had to wait three months to get them put on because my trailer wasnt their brand. All coastline trailers would be put ahead of me when they came in for repair. Workers in the back were great. Took my axles home and had them in in bout three hours. Called the owner and he said they never have any complaints. Visited another boat shop and asked him about them and he said they have a trailer in his shop now to fix there mess up. They do have a rude secretary and i told the owner and he didnt care


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a Coastline trailer and I live in Seadrift. I take my trailer to Houston or elsewhere when it needs repair. Nuff said?


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with the rudeness of the lady on the phone but I wouldn't buy any other trailer. I just picked up my new one last friday for my chiquita.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Trailer*

Coastline has taken care of me on the last three of their trailers I have owned. When I needed parts they sent me the right parts sometimes free of charge and they arrived overnight or 2nd day.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I must get the lady on her good days, she's always been super nice to me, lol.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

SSST said:


> I must get the lady on her good days, she's always been super nice to me, lol.


This.

I have called twice in the last 6 weeks to get parts (bunk board and light wiring harnesses). Talked to Tracy. Super nice lady and really helpful.

My next trailer will also be Coastline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

I recently called a few places to get an aluminum trailer built for a boat. McClain was a lot cheaper, faster and easier to deal with than coastline. I think they both build good trailers. The best built aluminum boat trailer I have owned is a Myco. They build a fully welded aluminum boat trailer that is far superior to any I have had.


----------



## TroutLove (Jun 1, 2020)

I grew up with Marty (the owner of Coastline Trailers) and heâ€™s a 100% standup guy. Drive through any harbor on the Texas coast and tell me what brand of trailer is sitting there empty waiting on the return of the boat and owner. Itâ€™s Coastline. Do you think thatâ€™s an accident? Is it a coincidence? NO. Itâ€™s absolutely not. Coastline is building the best trailers on the market. You donâ€™t do business as long as they have and as successfully as they have by being crooks, producing an inferior product, over charging, etc....if you want a new trailer call the folks at Coastline and thank me later. Take that to the bank.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

we ended up buying a Coastline trailer and I love the way it pulls, but on the second trip we discovered we did not have trailer lights. We called them they said bring it by. Ended up being a bad group and a bad light. We picked it up thinking that they had checked everything only to discover when it got dark that we did not have running lights. Will be talking it back to them again next time we are down there to get that fixed. It's a little frustrating.


----------

